# Hillsong claims songs are "God-breathed"



## Jake (Jun 28, 2014)

Interesting tweet from Hillsong: "Our new @HillsongWorship album #NoOtherName is releasing soon! Each song is God-breathed & labored in love. Pre-Order is avail today!"


I hope that this means that their songs are indeed breathed out by God and are from the Scriptures that he has given us to sing!

Edit: The source is here: https://twitter.com/hillsongLA/status/482244528896614400


----------



## KMK (Jun 28, 2014)

Jake said:


> Interesting tweet from Hillsong: "Our new @HillsongWorship album #NoOtherName is releasing soon! Each song is God-breathed & labored in love. Pre-Order is avail today!"
> 
> 
> I hope that this means that their songs are indeed breathed out by God and are from the Scriptures that he has given us to sing!



I am absolutely positive that the tweet writers at Hillsong have no idea about the historic meaning of the words, 'God-breathed'.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 28, 2014)

I've heard other CCM types describe their lyrics as being "anointed", whatever that means.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 28, 2014)

KMK said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting tweet from Hillsong: "Our new @HillsongWorship album #NoOtherName is releasing soon! Each song is God-breathed & labored in love. Pre-Order is avail today!"
> ...


----------



## kodos (Jun 28, 2014)

KMK said:


> I am absolutely positive that the tweet writers at Hillsong have no idea about the historic meaning of the words, 'God-breathed'.



Unfortunately, it is not just a historic phrase like supralapsarian or something, but it is a phrase used in the Scriptures to describe the Scriptures (2 Tim 3:16).


----------



## Edward (Jun 28, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I've heard other CCM types describe their lyrics as being "anointed", whatever that means.


Smeared with grease or oil, greasy. Could mean they are being unctuous.


----------



## Free Christian (Jun 28, 2014)

Hillsongs actual site looks more like a rock concert site. Actually it looks exactly like a rock concert site! Im guessing, having once been a charismatic, that they wrote songs thinking God, the Holy Spirit, was telling them things, leading them etc to write them. I used to hear things all the time like "God told me to say this" "The Holy Spirit says you should do this" meaning that God had actually (they thought so) just spoken to them. They are on a non stop roller coaster ride of emotions, emotional highs that they believe are part of being filled with the Holy Spirit and that everything they do whilst like that is being lead by God.


----------



## Andres (Jun 28, 2014)

I assume it was from this twitter account. If so, they seemed to have removed the tweet because I can't find it.


----------



## KMK (Jun 28, 2014)

kodos said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I am absolutely positive that the tweet writers at Hillsong have no idea about the historic meaning of the words, 'God-breathed'.
> ...



I am not defending their use of the words, just assuming that they don't mean what we think they mean.


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2014)

Andres said:


> I assume it was from this twitter account. If so, they seemed to have removed the tweet because I can't find it.



It's on this account, from June 26. Still up as of now: https://twitter.com/hillsongLA


----------



## Andres (Jun 29, 2014)

Jake said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I assume it was from this twitter account. If so, they seemed to have removed the tweet because I can't find it.
> ...



They've received several replies admonishing/rebuking/questioning them, but they haven't replied back yet.


----------



## kodos (Jun 29, 2014)

KMK said:


> I am not defending their use of the words, just assuming that they don't mean what we think they mean.



Oh I know you weren't defending them! I just wanted to clarify the use of the phrase is all. And to show that _if_ they are ignorant of what that phrase means, well - I would call into their question their ability to write any songs with theological content in them whatsoever.


----------



## KMK (Jun 29, 2014)

kodos said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I am not defending their use of the words, just assuming that they don't mean what we think they mean.
> ...



I think we are expecting to much from Hillsong. After all, they are _Australian_...


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 29, 2014)

Claims for (and seeking after) immediate experience of the divine, particularly when it comes with a depreciation of authorized mediated revelation (via Word and Sacrament) is one of the most pernicious aspects of broad evangelicalism today. It is also what allows schools that have dispensed with pretty straight forward biblical truths and directives to claim to be "evangelical" on the basis that their professors all claim to have been born again or had an "experience" with God. 

This notion that we can place our own experience on a higher plane than Word and Sacrament as a means of "connecting" with God is what makes me sick about our current "Christian" landscape in America (and Australia, evidently).

All five of my adult children are "card carrying" evangelicals. When they ask me why I left the movement, I always point to the troika of turrible (to lift a word from Charles Barkley) troubles in broad evangelicalism: moralism, mysticism, and rationalism. Moralism reduces the Bible to a "how to" book of life coaching tips and "little engine that couldisms;" mysticism keeps kicking Word and Sacrament to the curb in order to find an unmediated line to the divine; and rationalism crowds God out of the role of sovereign and replaces him with autonomous human reason. 

"God breathed" indeed! Maybe they've been eating too much of that Vegemite stuff? I always suspected that the dark, smelly, goo could rot the brain!


----------



## MW (Jun 29, 2014)

I think I remember correctly that D. M. Lloyd Jones made the same kind of claim for revival hymns in his sermon on Eph. 5:19. So obviously vegemite is not to blame.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 29, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> I think I remember correctly that D. M. Lloyd Jones made the same kind of claim for revival hymns in his sermon on Eph. 5:19. So obviously vegemite is not to blame.



Touche, Rev. Winzer! Vegemite, however, may be linked to cart wheels up and down the aisles and "holy laughter" for some, select individuals.


----------



## MW (Jun 30, 2014)

Gforce9 said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > I think I remember correctly that D. M. Lloyd Jones made the same kind of claim for revival hymns in his sermon on Eph. 5:19. So obviously vegemite is not to blame.
> ...



They must have corrupted it with a mixture of new elements and gotten away from the simplicity of the thing.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 30, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> "God breathed" indeed! Maybe they've been eating too much of that Vegemite stuff? I always suspected that the dark, smelly, goo could rot the brain!




Dennis vegemite isn't to blame (I suppose no self respecting American would eat the stuff, considering it looks like axle grease) because the Hillsong *"Franchise"* in question is the Los Angeles one, which is making the bogus claim, so the problems on your side of the Pacific.

this seems to be the album in question, https://hillsong.com/store/products/music/hillsong-worship/no-other-name I wonder if Lloyd jones would
consider Hillsongs songs to be spiritual, I much prefer Petra's version of the Apostles Creed,though it be not God breathed.

as an Australian though, I do profusely apologise that our "Aussie" Hellsong sensual "worship" nonsense has been exported to your shores & humbly beseech your forgiveness on behalf of all Australia. 

p.s. vegemite, despite its appearance is a bona fide superfood, as a yeast extract it contains virtually all the B group vitamins, has many minerals & trace minerals & tastes nice lightly smeared on toast with cheddar cheese.


----------



## Toasty (Jun 30, 2014)

Jake said:


> Interesting tweet from Hillsong: "Our new @HillsongWorship album #NoOtherName is releasing soon! Each song is God-breathed & labored in love. Pre-Order is avail today!"
> 
> 
> I hope that this means that their songs are indeed breathed out by God and are from the Scriptures that he has given us to sing!
> ...



They should not claim that the songs are God-breathed. It would be better if they claimed that the songs are teaching what the Bible teaches or that the songs bring glory to God.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 30, 2014)

Toasty said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting tweet from Hillsong: "Our new @HillsongWorship album #NoOtherName is releasing soon! Each song is God-breathed & labored in love. Pre-Order is avail today!"
> ...



If I am not mistaken, the folks at Hillsong are on the charismatic side of things, and charismatics tend to think that every thought that pops into their head is "God-breathed."


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Toasty said:
> 
> 
> > Jake said:
> ...



The church is a part of the Assemblies of God (at least the Australian church homepage lists as part of the Australian Christian Churches, which is part of the World Assemblies of God Fellowship).


----------



## JonathanBradley (Jun 30, 2014)

My wife said some Public Relations person probably type the lyric, someone being paid to promote it. They probably haven't any clue what they stated really means...


----------



## Andres (Jun 30, 2014)

Toasty said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting tweet from Hillsong: "Our new @HillsongWorship album #NoOtherName is releasing soon! Each song is God-breathed & labored in love. Pre-Order is avail today!"
> ...



Then they'd be lying.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jun 30, 2014)

At best it's a bad choice of words. Doesn't bolster my confidence regarding their care over lyrics to use a phrase like that.

There are many purposes for music but the teaching aspect seems to be taking a back seat too often to the emotional and performance aspects


----------

